# Twisted fairy Tale Menu - need help with ideas pls



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!
After some amazing help from you all with ideas for the theme, I am now looking at working on the menu.
Last year I did a whole graveyard theme which took up the whole table but also took me hours to do so I want to go more simple this year with less work but just as effective.
Using the twisted fairy tales themes i.e. doing malice in Wonderland (food will be served on the alice table), Snow fright, Hansel & Gretel, Sleeping beauty etc. - have you got any suggestions to use these themes in the buffet?

So far I have:
a gingerbread house,
cupcakes with Eat me on etc

- was thinking of the White Rabbit head and feet on the table but with the centre all gutted - and the whole thing (or part) made of food. How though... no idea! lol.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I know its cheesy but maybe apples for the poison apples in snow white ?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Hanzel and Gretel.... food in the shape of body parts or named after body parts or a candy bar 

Little Red Riding Hood... Grandma Stew, Wolf Burgers, Hunter's pie... or variations of that 
Or serve something like bread or condiments out of a basket

3 little pigs.... pigs in a blanket

Cinderella..... mice tails, pumpkin pies, fairy godmother finger sandwhiches

Peter Pan.... fairy wings (chicken wings)


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

silent_cries_go_unheard said:


> I know its cheesy but maybe apples for the poison apples in snow white ?


Def not cheesy and we were thinking of injecting them with vodka if that's even possible! hehe


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

propmistress said:


> Hanzel and Gretel.... food in the shape of body parts or named after body parts or a candy bar
> 
> Little Red Riding Hood... Grandma Stew, Wolf Burgers, Hunter's pie... or variations of that
> Or serve something like bread or condiments out of a basket
> ...



Oh yes, brill ideas! thank you so much!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oo, was thinking of also making some handmade garlic bread in the form of Rapunzels hair! So basically a plait of bread - not that I know how to make it of course! lol.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Malice in Wonderland....tea and a Mad Hatter Birthday cake (with a Halloween twist of course)


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Would spaghetti cooked in yellow food coloring work for Rapunzal's hair?
The Breadsticks could be Magic Wands


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Handfuls and Pretzels (Hansel and Gretel) Snack mix with pretzels?

Glow in the dark room is cool....everywhere, or just in the bathroom!
You can use glow in the dark stars, or bright white paper cut into stars and a black light!
(Hint....check the paper with the black light, to make sure it will shine, some paper doesn't glow even with the black light, and you'll want to know if your paper glows before you cut out all those stars) Paper stars can be stuck on the wall with tape or a restickable glue stick!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

silent_cries_go_unheard said:


> I know its cheesy but maybe apples for the poison apples in snow white ?


Display the apples on a mirror or place a mirror behind the apples. On the mirror write "Mirror Mirror on the wall... 

Sleeping beauty: decorate/ form food to look like a sleeping pill

Beauty and the beast: Beast Pieces (coctail hot dogs)

Jack and the Bean Stock: Vegetable Plate with Beans, or vegetable soup

The Frog Prince: Pureed Frog Prince (Spinach dip or other dip with green food coloring)

The little mermaid: seafood (Crab, shrimp cocktail, calamari) Or place a sign near the forks stating "get your combs here"

Pinocchio: Puppet Strings (spaghetti or pasta salad)

Golden Goose: Goose Eggs (Deviled Eggs) or Golden Goose (a poultry dish)

Stone Soup: Stones (meatballs)

The Emperor's new clothes: a plate with nothing on it


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fairy_tales

This website has a huge list of fairy tales

Hopefully this will give you some additional ideas!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

lilwitch said:


> Handfuls and Pretzels (Hansel and Gretel) Snack mix with pretzels?
> 
> Glow in the dark room is cool....everywhere, or just in the bathroom!
> You can use glow in the dark stars, or bright white paper cut into stars and a black light!
> (Hint....check the paper with the black light, to make sure it will shine, some paper doesn't glow even with the black light, and you'll want to know if your paper glows before you cut out all those stars) Paper stars can be stuck on the wall with tape or a restickable glue stick!


Thanks for yr suggestions - you are all so creative! Yes, never thought about using spaghetti!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

propmistress said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fairy_tales
> 
> This website has a huge list of fairy tales
> 
> Hopefully this will give you some additional ideas!


Brilliant! Loving all the ideas coming in! Thank u so much everyone! 
The frog prince one made me laugh, so funny! 

Can't wait to get started :0)


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Or, instead of yellow spaghetti, you could use spaghetti squash


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

lilwitch said:


> Or, instead of yellow spaghetti, you could use spaghetti squash


Thank you lilwitch! You have some good ideas!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

My mom used to make a braided onion bread each year for Thanksgiving, but I can't seem to find the recipe... so, I dug around with Google and found this:

http://teaandscones.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/bread-baking-day-30-twisted-bread/

Doing a search on "twisted bread" or "braided bread" pulls a lot of hits - pick your flavor  Hope that helps with Rapunzel's tresses.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

llondra said:


> My mom used to make a braided onion bread each year for Thanksgiving, but I can't seem to find the recipe... so, I dug around with Google and found this:
> 
> http://teaandscones.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/bread-baking-day-30-twisted-bread/
> 
> Doing a search on "twisted bread" or "braided bread" pulls a lot of hits - pick your flavor  Hope that helps with Rapunzel's tresses.


Aww thank you so much! hehe. I never thought about filling the insides with anything and it could make for an interesting game as I could fill one particular section with a chilli or something 'wrong' and see which unlucky person gets it! hahaha. Great! I will, of course, have to have some practise making it beforehand


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

green apple slices with carmal dipping. Maybe add some gummy worms in the caraml.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Piggles said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> - was thinking of the White Rabbit head and feet on the table but with the centre all gutted - and the whole thing (or part) made of food. How though... no idea! lol.



You could try a bunny cake pan....bake a loaf of bread inside....press the dough into each half of the cake pan, put the 2 halves together, cross your fingers and bake it. Maybe you'll get a loaf of bread shaped like a bunny! Then, you could carefully scoup out some of the insides, from the bottom of the bunny, and stuff it with something....not sure what, and stand it up on a tray, surrounded by lettuce leaves, carrots, etc. You'd probably have to practice it ahead of time. Oh....just thought of this....you could use Pillsbury biscuits or crescent rolls instead of making bread dough from scratch....maybe even Pillsbury pie crust - 1 for each bunny half....fill it with cooked hamburger/onions....drained really, really well....to make a bunny scotch meat pie!.....might not stand up, but it could be interesting to give it a try.....and when you cut it open, all the guts would fall out!....ewww!  Or....just serving the bunny as a loaf of bread.


Oh....what about lining the bunny pans with plastic wrap....filling the 2 halfs full of mashed potatoes, sticking the 2 pans together, and chilling it until firm.....then remove the mashed potato bunny pans, and the plastic wrap.....and reheating the potato bunny in the oven?


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hehe, you have some great ideas! Yes, loving the idea of using pastry or making a giant cottage pie type thing. Bread might indeed work and I could shape this then to make the eyes etc. I will see if I can get a bunny shaped tin online and yes, I will definately need alot of prior practice! I don't normally bake - well,not since I was at school! lol. 

The other thing I could do is to get someone to make me an evil bunny head cake and feet and plate them separately - but next to, the 'meat' torso. Oo, hehe, it's hard to know what's best until the day I start doing it!
I decided to start putting my decs up like 2 days before so I can just concentrate on the cooking on the day. Might even hire myself a cleaner for the day! haha.


Thanks rockplayson for the apple idea. Sounds very yummy and probably much better in bite sized than a whole apple... hummm....


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Wasabi peas for The Princess and the Pea


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

When we did this I did 'Jack and the Beanstock Chili' No human where hurt to make this and satisfiying enough for a Giant. A Sleeping Beauty 16th Birthday cake. Gingerbread House and already been mentioned pigs in a blanket. I know I did a couple of other things but can't remember what


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

natascha said:


> When we did this I did 'Jack and the Beanstock Chili' No human where hurt to make this and satisfiying enough for a Giant. A Sleeping Beauty 16th Birthday cake. Gingerbread House and already been mentioned pigs in a blanket. I know I did a couple of other things but can't remember what


Oo, now a chilli sounds like a good idea!

I did a kind of 'chop shop' curry last year and most of it went. Not sure where you are based, but it tends to be more finger buffet style food in the uk for parties and I'm never sure if doing runny hot food will go down well i.e anything that involves a fork!
If there had been fewer people coming (there still might be), I was thinking of doing a sit down banquet style meal at the Alice in W. table. Only works with about 8 people max tho as otherwise it's too much work and I probably would have done a Posh Goth theme with a horror murder mystery for entertainment.

Thanks!


----------

